# Chandler, AZ - Treat and refer



## Chimpie (Jun 18, 2014)

From www.azcentral.com...

Chandler Fire tests 'treat-and-refer' program



> Some Chandler residents might be surprised to learn that paramedics who treat them on a 911 response will be calling them back.
> 
> The Chandler Fire, Health and Medical Department is testing a "treat-and-refer" program, in which patients with certain low-risk conditions might be referred to a primary-care physician for further evaluation rather than taken to a hospital emergency room.
> 
> Paramedics will treat any immediate symptoms, suggest follow-up care and then get a patient's contact information. They will check back with the patient by a visit or phone call within 10 hours.



Link to original story

What are you thoughts on this?


----------



## 46Young (Jun 19, 2014)

I like it! I haven't seen many places doing this due to liability phobia, and the inability to get paid unless they transport whenever possible.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2014)

I think it's a great idea. Patient with gastroenteritis, who's been vomiting for a day or so, calls 911. EMS shows up, give them some Zofran, maybe a bag of fluid and then facilitates a visit with the primary care physician or an urgent care via POV with a friend. Doesn't that make more sense? It's one of those things that has always been done in the background, but it's refreshing that this department is actually making a policy and establishing some guidelines.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 23, 2014)

I think its a lovely idea and practice.


----------



## tred1956 (Jul 8, 2014)

Most of our low risk patients  have no regular physician. Usually not enough money for a Yellow Cab. Would be a wonderful system, but liability would be UNREAL.


----------



## vcuemt (Jul 8, 2014)

tred1956 said:


> Most of our low risk patients  have no regular physician. Usually not enough money for a Yellow Cab. Would be a wonderful system, but liability would be UNREAL.



Why? I'm no lawyer but if I tell a patient "I've done xyz for you but you need to follow up with a physician," and they say ok and I document that they've said ok (presumably the folks in Chandler, AZ are getting a signature) where's the liability? Like someone said earlier this is just institutionalizing what we do already, and the follow-up is even going beyond that.

From the story: 


> This strategy could be more effective for patients because it will connect them to ongoing care, instead of the episodic response of emergency medicine, said Joshua Zeidler, an emergency-room doctor and EMS medical director for Chandler Regional and Mercy Gilbert medical centers.
> 
> It is an opportunity to connect residents to community-health resources they might not know about, said Zeidler, who helped Chandler create its plan.



Also, once the ACA gets into full swing I expect things like this to grow. There won't be an "I don't have a PCP" excuse anymore and cost-cutting will be the name of the game.


----------

